# Sebile Thoughts



## BassAddict (Nov 18, 2008)

Ran across this bait https://www.sebileusa.com/while on my tackle making forum, anyone use it. What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## Bubba (Nov 18, 2008)

I've got one in white perch. It was gave to me(Thanks Jim!), I haven't really fished it much though. I threw it some when I first got it and it looks awesome coming through the water, but like I said....haven't really been in the right situation to fish it though yet.


----------



## jkbirocz (Nov 18, 2008)

My girlfriend has a magic swimmer in perch color and a lipless crank in a shad pattern. I have snuck them out of her tackle bag from time to time, and I was really impressed. She has caught quite a few smallies on each lure. I like them, a tad pricey, but very unique.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh yeah, The one i've got is the Magic Swimmer too.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a few as well -


----------



## ilinimud (Nov 19, 2008)

I seen Kendal Hill (i think) on the Bassmasters Tour tear it up with the Magic Swimmer. I would like to have one, but dont feel like paying that much right now. I did buy a MegaBait Charlie swimbait, and the action on it is unreal. They have a color that mimics KVD's Sexy Shad.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 24, 2008)

The one I have swims kinda snakily. I have hardly fished it, and I haven't caught anything on it yet.


----------



## who pooted? (Dec 22, 2008)

Kill em on out. Got natural shad(shiny) and pearl. Got the smaller size, great for shallow fishin or crankin fast over the mouths of coves in clear water. Run it near the top when its choppy and it'll kinda jump and get attention. Add suspendots to make it get deeper.


----------

